# Blocco all'avvio [risolto]

## mrl4n

In un sistema con un dual boot windows/gentoo (due dischi distinti), dove windows pare funzionare correttamente, al tentativo di avviare gentoo con i diversi kernel presenti mi si inchioda tutto dandomi dei messaggi molto sconfortanti 

```
[  11.291428] No filesystem could mount root, tried: ext3 ext2 vfat msdos iso9660 udf gfs2 gfs2meta

[  11.291817] Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8,3)

[  11.291967] Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1

[  11.292059] Call Trace:

[  11.292154] [<c1a5cb1b>] ? printk+0x2b/0x49

[  11.292154] [<c1a5c97f>] panic+0x8d/0x1fe
```

posso mettermi l'anima in pace che non recupererò più nulla di quanto contenuto nell'hdd?Last edited by mrl4n on Tue Mar 16, 2010 6:10 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## table

prima ti funzionava?

hai la /boot separata?

prova a bootare con un live cd e posta un

```
fdisk -l
```

inoltre prova a montare da livecd i device.

Prova anche a postare le righe relative a quel kernel in grub

----------

## k01

di solito da quell'errore quando non si inserisce il supporto al controller pata/sata adeguato nella configurazione del kernel, oppure se lo si compila come modulo e non come built-in

----------

## mrl4n

La cosa bella è che e successo durante un normalissimo avvio; il problema si è presentato di punto in bianco...da tempo ho il sospetto che ho un problema hardware ancora non identificato.

Edit: con il live cd e e2fsck ho corretto qualche migliaio di inode e supeblock in ext3 e ora è ripartito...

Di certo il sistema ha qualche problema di configurazione che non riesco a capire; non mi spiego perchè, per esempio, se cerco di rimuovere il kernel più vecchio che ho 

```
# eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8

  [2]   linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6

  [3]   linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 *
```

ricevo il messaggio 

```
# emerge -C gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r8

 * This action can remove important packages! In order to be safer, use

 * `emerge -pv --depclean <atom>` to check for reverse dependencies before

 * removing packages.

--- Couldn't find '=sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r8' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge

```

inutile dire che se provo 

```
emerge -pv --depclean gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r8
```

 ricevo l'ennesimo messaggio d'errore 

```
# emerge -pv --depclean gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r8

!!! 'gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r8' is not a valid package atom.

!!! Please check ebuild(5) for full details.
```

----------

## bandreabis

Questo ultimo caso capita quando il kernel è stato disinstallato (che brutta parola) ma ha lasciato alcune cartelle sotto "/usr/src/".

Quello dovrebbe essere un falso problema.

----------

## mrl4n

Sono certo di non averlo mai "disinstallato"   :Razz:  , proverò a "rimuovere"  :Wink:  i residui...vedo che succede.

----------

## Deus Ex

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ricevo il messaggio 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Se devi fare un unmerge di una versione specifica, devi scrivere:

```

emerge -C =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.30-r8
```

Sempre che ovviamente non ci siano altri problemi.

----------

## bandreabis

E so' cecato!!

----------

